

Yammer introduces HTML5 document collaboration (powered by Crocodoc, YC W10) - rdamico
http://blog.yammer.com/blog/2011/02/yammer-introduces-new-html5-document-viewer.html

======
biaxident
Interestring that a company that produces software specifically for companies
would introduce features that a lot of their users on older version of IE
wouldn't be able to use. I wonder what percentage of their users are able to
use this feature.

~~~
rdamico
Crocodoc allows IE6 users to download either the original file, or a PDF
version containing any comments and markups that have been added to it so far.

All other versions of IE work fine (and IE9 actually looks amazing due to its
updated font rendering engine).

------
kirbman89
I like the company, but don't see the big deal. I did this very thing back in
2002-3 calling a DLL to convert Word to HTML. Their implementation is much
prettier of course.

~~~
rdamico
It's easy to get very basic Word/PDF documents to look decent in HTML, but to
get ALL documents to look virtually identical in HTML is extremely
challenging.

Here is the same document displayed in Crocodoc as well as an online "PDF to
HTML" converter, for example:

<http://crocodoc.com/ElpNgF>

[http://www.pdfonline.com/convert-pdf-to-
html/DocStorage/678a...](http://www.pdfonline.com/convert-pdf-to-
html/DocStorage/678a4ee70a974ca09296c4c4abc68769/Font%20Magazine%20issue%20007.htm)

